# canon ixus 240 HS 24p cinematic film look record



## hamid3pnn (Jan 10, 2014)

hello

 how record 24p cinematic film look movie with ixus 240?
in canon ixus 240 specifications was support 24 film look movie but

 i can't find any setting for this ,
 only FULL HD, HD , 640
 thanks


----------

